# I got a JOB!!



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

This has NOTHING to do with Tillie. at.all. LOL

I have been home with my kids for 10 yrs now, my oldest is in 4th grade, my baby is in 1st grade. I have applied for a few jobs here and there when the hours look good. And applied for a Yard Duty position last week at a school here in town. (NOT my kids school) and I just got the call that I got the job! I am freaking out quite a bit, but really, it is ONLY 2 hrs a DAY! LOL
But I haven't earned a pay check since the year 2000!!
Just wanted to share!!!
I pick up all the paperwork and do the physical and all that tomorrow... hopefully I'll start by next Monday!
Wish me luck, cause I am freaking.out.just a little bit.  :whoo: :jaw:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thats great! I'm happy for you!:whoo: Ive been looking for a while now. I keep screwing up on the on line applications.:frusty:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!!! I can tell you are excited, makes me happy for you. I think it is wonderful, you will be out with others for a bit and get a bit of money you earned outside the home!!!!! Oh, you'll still have lots of time at home. Yay for you.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

congratulations Tammy. Start your SA work now. LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh no! That's two hours a day away from Tillie! Just kidding. Congratulations. You'll be terrific.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Tammy! That's fantastic!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

So great! I didn't work for more than 20 years and now work 3 half days at a huge 
furniture consignment store. I've been doing it for 5 years and love it! We all need 
a diversion. Have fun!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeahhh... I am so happy for you. Go girl !!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Yippe!! I'm so happy for you. Obviously this is the right job. Congrats Tammy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!
Also---you don't need childcare etc--you are off when your kids are!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats! Gool luck! Let us know how your first day went.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations, Tammy! You'll do great! You come across to me as very capable. And this will be a great job when you have young children - as Sally mentioned above, you will be off when your kids are.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Your excitement jumps off the page Tammy. It can be very exciting starting a new venture. Have fun with it. Sounds perfect.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, thanks for all the support and encouragement girls!!

I still can't get over it. I.have.a. JOB!? it is very strange!!
It really should be a great job, and yes, i'll still have time for everything else I have to do as a wife and mom, my kids will barely even notice I HAVE a job except for bigger VACATIONS as now we can actually SAVE a little for vacations! LOL

Thank you Linda for your kind compliments, I am typically very capable, although DON'T ask me to keep grass, plants or anything GREEN alive. I kill it. every.time. LOL

And Dave, no worries! LOL Tillie will be just fine, I typically leave her between 2-4 hrs several days a week and we have been very blessed that she has adapted nicely and has really never had SA! I sure will miss her though!! I'll have about an hr and a 1/2 between getting off work and picking my kids up, so I'll be able to come home, have lunch, spend some time with her and take her with me to pick up the kids still, which is THE highlight of her day!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hurray for Tammy! :biggrin1:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Huge congrats!! :clap2: 

I haven't held a paying job since 2002. This past summer I was thinking about looking for a part-time job...just haven't made the leap yet. Hopefully soon!

Way to go Tammy!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

wohoo  congrats!!! wish you all the best of luck!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Cool, I am happy for you, those are good hours too.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats, Tammy!! You will do great-it will be fun meeting all the kids.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Hey Tammy good for you. As a retired teacher I can say that it is an important job . Having caring ,involved staff out with the kids at recess etc is more involved than people think. Yes you keep them safe but you are also there for the ones who need emotional support,an adult around,a person to help them communicate with their peers etc!!! Enjoy it!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!! What will your duties be exactly??? Great feeling Huh???
Don't forget to buy YOURSELF something nice with your first paycheck!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, forget buying something nice for MYSELF, I'm gonna buy something nice for TILLIE and not feel guilty about it! ha ha ound:

As for my duties, I will be supervising the playground mostly, making sure the kids are following the rules, playing nicely, getting along, taking care of any injuries that may happen. I used to work at the YMCA summer program, so I can imagine it will be a lot like that... only not for 8 hrs a DAY! LOL

Thanks for all of your encouragement and excitement!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Congrats, Tammy! I am sure it will be nice having a little extra pocket money.

Working with kids will be nice, especially since it is only a couple hours per day.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's so exciting Tammy! Congrats on the job


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey, you will do great Tammy. Now IF Tillie gets a little SA you can always email me to find you that dogsitter...lol....
I am like you, take that extra money and have enjoy some nice things you have wanted to get for Tillie...if you have ANY trouble finding things to buy THIS GROUP will surely give you suggestions...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> LOL, forget buying something nice for MYSELF, I'm gonna buy something nice for TILLIE and not feel guilty about it! ha ha ound:


Paying back all that CC stuff you bought?!?!:behindsofa:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your job! That is FANTASTIC! Your hours are great and it sounds like the PERFECT job!

After I had Robbie,I couldn't go back to work......after about 8 years.........I needed a job to get out of the house. 2 years+ ago I applied for a kennel assistant job that was 2 days per week. I got the job and they were very flexible with the hours to work with my husband's job and Robbie's special needs.It doesn't pay allot,but I love the flexibility and the perks! I have a great boss (best there is IMO) and a great group of people I work with,and my dogs have an inside track to a vet. I needed the time away and it has worked out very well. The paycheck is just a little "bonus".

You are gonna love your job and I am so happy for you!!!! :dance:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Tammy. It sounds like a terrific job and a great way to make a little extra fun money!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thank you everyone! 
TOTALLY Karen! LOL 1st things 1st, to pay off my credit card! ha ha

I am a bit frustrated, I went down this morning to get all the paperwork and tried to get my physical done ... an HOUR an a 1/2 wait? NO thanks, I have things to DO. So I scheduled an appt and they can't get me in till Tuesday!  and same thing with my TB test, can't do it till Monday!  I know they want me on the playground ASAP, so this is frustrating!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Congratulations. I retired from teaching high school (the age I like most), but if you're better with younger kids, I think this sounds like a super part time job. Enjoy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations, Tammy! You will do just great.

Your very own paycheck is a very heady experience!!! I went back to work part-time at the junior college here when my baby was a junior in high school! Talk about scared - I hadn't worked in twenty years!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Kathie!
I just about doubled over in shock when the lady gave me the W-2 forms and automatic deposit stuff ... LOL this is WEIRD, I have been submerged into this whole other world in only a few short days... hopefully it will sink in SOON!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Becky! Ya, I do enjoy grade schoolers. This school is K-8th, so I think it will be a great fit! I don't know if I could work in a High School.... I still FEEL like I AM 17! LOL


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> thanks Kathie!
> I just about doubled over in shock when the lady gave me the W-2 forms and automatic deposit stuff ... LOL this is WEIRD, I have been submerged into this whole other world in only a few short days... hopefully it will sink in SOON!


Hey my cousin does that job in Santa Cruz----she gets advantages of all the teacher discounts at stores too. :whoo:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha AWESOME! LOL


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am sure you are going to enjoy it!:whoo:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Have you started yet? Or still doing tests this week? Keep us updated


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for checking in with me!
I have done everything and am now waiting for THE call to start. 
I turned in my TB test results yesterday and they said they were waiting for fingerprint clearance and for the clinic to fax my physical results.
I have an MRI (with an IV) scheduled for tomorrow morning, so I am HOPING that they don't call and ask me to start tomorrow! LOL


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Did I miss something? Surely the MRI is not required...what is the deal?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, oh no! LOL sorry to confuse you Lucille!
the MRI is a completely seperate thing!
I have nerve damage in my low back and have been losing feeling in my left foot over the past few months. I had back surgery in 2003 which is how the nerve was damaged.
I had to see my Dr yesterday and she wants me to get a battery of testing done, and depending on what all the tests show, I may need surgery. sigh.
Too bad I have a JOB now and don't have TIME for all this nonsense!! 

On another note, I start THURSDAY!! although they DID ask if I could come in tomorrow.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I declined surgery on my back about 6 years ago. Some days it is pretty bad, but one gets used to the pain. To many different opinions as to whether it (surgery) would help or not. After this year, I don't intend to ever have any surgery again. Hope your have good health insurance. Good luck on the tests and hope you enjoy your new job. I am trying to quit and here you are going to work--time was I would have be estatic for a new job.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I had surgery on my back in 2003, I was 26. If I could do it over again, I'm not sure I would do anything different because I had zero options. I just couldn't accept being in pain for the rest of my life. Sadly, I had to learn the hard way that surgery is NO garauntee that the pain will go away. I have lived the past 9 yrs in pain everyday (and taking care of 2 young children) and I assume it will always be that way. I only went to the Dr the time because I am having increasing numbness and it is moving up from my foot. I haven't seen a Dr for my back in years, I accept that this is my cross to bear and that I will always have pain. But I can't accept losing feeling and being wheelchair bound by the time I am 40! yes, we have good health insurance. LOL and as for going back to work, it's time. My "baby" is 6 and in 1st grade, my son is in 4th grade and I am looking forward to being out with people and kids for a few hours a day!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have some numbness in my left foot and the siatic (sp) pain is awful sometimes. Because of bleeding ulcers, I have pain pills. Mostly I don't take them, but some days are pain pill days. They make me nervous, so I really don't take them often. I never thought about having to use a wheel chair through. Best of luck to you.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Lucille!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well how is it going? Do you like your job? what about your back. You can't just leave us hanging. Lucile


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha, sorry, thanks for checking in with me! 

It's going great! the 1st day I was confused, lost and feeling stupid most of the time, but I am getting more confiendent and feeling better everyday I go in!
It is a great work environment and everyone is so helpful and welcoming!
My back is hanging in there, I have to be very careful though with what I do and HOW I do it... 
I sure do miss my Tillie though...


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm happy to hear that work is "working" out for you!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Good news Tammy. Tillie will always be sitting at the door waiting for you to come home because she will learn what time to expect you. What a welcome that is to come home to.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks!
Ya, I'm just wishing for more hours now! I only work 2 1/2 hrs a day... now that I am used to that I would SO be okay if they asked me to work more ... too bad I don't forsee that anytime soon...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> I declined surgery on my back about 6 years ago. Some days it is pretty bad, but one gets used to the pain. To many different opinions as to whether it (surgery) would help or not. After this year, I don't intend to ever have any surgery again. Hope your have good health insurance. Good luck on the tests and hope you enjoy your new job. I am trying to quit and here you are going to work--time was I would have be estatic for a new job.


 Lucile your job sounds fun! don't you design something? I will take your place Need a good job! I'll move anywhere just get me out of here!
Tammie I hope you don't have to have surgery. My hands get numb and I know its from my neck.


----------

